# Racing Boats: Mumm 36 / J35 / C&C 34R



## jheaton (Apr 21, 2002)

*Racing Boats: Mumm 36 / J35 / C&C 34R*

Just wondering if anyone has info on the Mumm 36 and how it would compare with the J35 or C&C 34R (not + or XL versions).

Thanks


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*Racing Boats: Mumm 36 / J35 / C&C 34R*

I don''t know that much about C&C 34R''s except that a sailmaker who campaigned one described racing these boats as trying to push spagetti through a needle. He said that he raced with a great crew but no matter what they did they could not get winning speed out of these boats. He concluded that it was near imposible to really do well with one.

It is funny about the Mumm 36. You hear all kinds of disparate descriptions of them. I have never actually raced one so it is hard for me to say anything too meaningful. When they first came out they seemed to be really amazing boats in terms of being fast, yet easy to sail. They were sailed with comparatively small crews as compared to J-35''s and the like. I have heard mixed reviews on the build quality of both the J-35 and Mumm 36''s. Some of Barry Carroll''s boats were supposed to have a variety of construction issues.

On the other hand I spoke to a fellow who had crewed on a Mumm 36 since it was new and said it had been raced pretty hard throughout out its 10 or so year lifespan. He indicated that the boat had held up quite well and had not been problematic during the time that he was aboard. He loved the boat and could wax poetic about how nice they were to race.

Years ago I had spoken to fellow who owned a Mumm after owning a J-35 and he described the Mumm as being easier to sail and a lot more fun. Mumm 36''s seem to be for sale over aver the place. They vary from used a season or two and them allowed to sit unloved and unwashed, to boats that have been used hard. I looked at one that was for sale a few years back that had been raced for roughly one year and had sat in its cradle ever since. On deck trees were growing out of small piles of leaves rotting in the cockpit but down below this was a brand new boat with piles of brand new sails. You see Mumm asking prices all over the place but a good clean one should be somewhere south of $60K.

On the flip side, J-35''s are a known quantity with a reasonably strong (but dropping) one design fleet. They are good PHRF boats. They require big crews and a really good foredeck crew. They have a pretty wide groove but require a lot of skill to get that extra bit of speed out of them. Sailmakers know how to cut fast sails for these boats but they do use a pretty expensive inventory. You can sometimes find a J-35 with a nice interior, opening ports, a vee berth and other cruising amenities. I gave J-35''s and J36''s a good hard look when I was looking for my own boat but ultimately felt that they did not suit my needs which were more shorthanded and cruising oriented.

Another boat that you might add to your list is an Express 37. I really love these boats. There is a pretty healthy fleet of them on LIS.

I would also suggest that you post this question on www.sailinganarchy.com

Good luck,

Jeff


----------



## e-27 sailor (Oct 1, 2003)

*Racing Boats: Mumm 36 / J35 / C&C 34R*

Jeff, what ''building quality'' issues have your heard about the J-35?

Also, I think the large crew issue is equal with the Express 37, which weights the same, has the same S/A, and same PHRF rating as the J-35.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*Racing Boats: Mumm 36 / J35 / C&C 34R*

The build quality issues mainly deal with coring and mast step problems.

I mostly agree with you about the crew size and skill level requirements on the Express 37 vs J-35 except that the penalty pole on the J-35 makes the jibes a bit more difficult.


----------

